# 1/2" collet / adapter for DW 621 ?



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

THe DW 621 comes with a 6mm and a 8mm collet. Is there a (even from a third party) 1/2" adapter or collet? And is there a point for such a modification or will it blow the machine off due to extreme inertia of the revolving bit ???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dimitri, the 621 comes with metric collets in Europe. It the US and Canada it comes with 1/4" and 1/2" collets. Ask your DeWalt service center if they can order part number #326286-04. US price is $30.18 and it includes both the collet and collet nut as an assembly. If you can not buy it locally send me a PM and I will help you with this.

Note to DeWalt 621 users: This year DeWalt discontinued the optional 3/8" collet assembly. It is no longer available and none of the 90 service centers have any. This is old DeWalt part number DW6238.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

4 pc Collet Reducer Bushing for 8mm, 1/4" Router Bit | eBay

4 pc Collet 12mm Reducer for 8mm, 1/4" Router Bit | eBay

==


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike, thank you kindly - what is a PM? I know in the US all lke to speak with initials rather than words, but I am unfamiliar with this one; in the UK PM means afternoon, in medicine it means "post mortem (examination)" - what do you want me to send you ???

Bob J thank you, but these bushings help to reduce a 1/2" collet to 6 or 8mm,while I have the opposite situation.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dimitri, on the forums it means *P*rivate *M*essage. You can send a private message or email to any member by clicking on their name and selecting what you wish to send.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dimitri

Sorry,,,You can always go down in size but almost never go up in size.

====



Dimitri M said:


> Mike, thank you kindly - what is a PM? I know in the US all lke to speak with initials rather than words, but I am unfamiliar with this one; in the UK PM means afternoon, in medicine it means "post mortem (examination)" - what do you want me to send you ???
> 
> Bob J thank you, but these bushings help to reduce a 1/2" collet to 6 or 8mm,while I have the opposite situation.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Dimitri M said:


> THe DW 621 comes with a 6mm and a 8mm collet. Is there a (even from a third party) 1/2" adapter or collet? And is there a point for such a modification or will it blow the machine off due to extreme inertia of the revolving bit ???


Dimitri, I would suggest that you remove your collet nut and measure the inside diameter of the shaft to see if it can actually accept 1/2 inch bits before you go ordering a 1/2 inch collet for it. Could be that the European model have a smaller shaft.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Gavin thank you, I thought of that - I will measure it tomorrow and see - on the other hand, if the shaft is thinner than 12mm, perhaps an adapter could do the job, but then again would it be too weak to stand the torque of 20000 rpm? Anyway, in this woodworking world for amateurs (PERHAPS PROFESSIONALS ALIKE??) there is something you should / could / might BUY every other minute as you go ahead and work, and finally, of course you can give it to a carpenter and get the job done, yes ??? On many things I decided I will pay no more money - as an amateur I do not earn anything from woodworking, I only pt money in it.

Still, As Harry put it, there are a lot more (and much bigger) bits with 1/2" shaft s oif there is such a collet as Mike says, it might be worth to try.

Bob, thank you, this is a very smart remark, I will look into it. Here, the key expression is "almost never" => never say never !!!

More news tomorrow. Thanks to all

D


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

gav said:


> Dimitri, I would suggest that you remove your collet nut and measure the inside diameter of the shaft to see if it can actually accept 1/2 inch bits before you go ordering a 1/2 inch collet for it. Could be that the European model have a smaller shaft.


Possibly so, Gav. The DW621 parts lists for Europe lists 6mm, 1/4in and 8mm collets (parts DE6959, DE6951 and DE6952 respectively) and DW note that these parts are also compatible with the DW613/DW614/DW615 here. They are the modern day equivalents of the old Elu MOF96 which never had a 1/2in collet available. I did find an alternative part number for the 1/4in collet/nut assembly #326286-01 (I don't think the -01 is significant) so if someone in the USA can confirm or deny that their part number os the same we might have an answer (for some reason I can't get onto the eReplacementParts site at the moment)

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, the 01 suffix is significant, it identifies the 1/4" size. 326286 identifies the collet/nut assembly as being for the DW 621. The 04 suffix is the 1/2" collet for this router. Since it is the same part number I am sure it will fit.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Dimitri, I just noticed that this router
BLACK & DECKER Ρούτερ Ηλεκτρονικό 1600w KW1600EKA-QS - Ηλεκτρικά Εργαλεία, Εργαλεία Χειρός, Εργαλεία Κήπου - Toolcenter.gr
is available in Greece, so it could be a good option for you if your dewalt can't accept 1/2 inch bits.

Also I'm not sure if you're aware of this company that sells a good range of 8mm router bits at reasonable prices.
I have several and they are good.
JVL europe - Router bits / CNC endmills


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, the 01 suffix is significant, it identifies the 1/4" size. 326286 identifies the collet/nut assembly as being for the DW 621. The 04 suffix is the 1/2" collet for this router. Since it is the same part number I am sure it will fit.


Hi Mike

Yes, I do understand what you are saying, but I've been using the 8mm version of the DW621 collet/nut assembly for some time and to my eye a 1/2in collet in that nut would seem to make for quite a thin collet, if it would fit at all. Maybe the proof of the pudding would be to try ordering a 1/2in collet/nut set from the USA, unless, of course one of the US-based members could post a picture of this collet/nut combination together with a 1/4in set to allow some sort of visual comparison

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess I failed to communicate effectively. I called Mitch at the Madison Heights, Michigan DeWalt service center. Mitch gave me the part numbers for the collet/nut assemblies that are used with the DW 621 routers.
326286-01 1/4"
326286-04 1/2"
DW6238 3/8" (Old part number, discontinued early 2011, no longer available)

Here is DeWalts US page for the DW621 router: DW621 2 HP (maximum motor HP) EVS Plunge Router | DEWALT Tools

Just to be on the safe side look at the identification label on the tool. Under the DW621 will be a type number. There are 3 types of this router; even so I feel that the collet sizes will not have changed. Differences are almost always in motor design/voltage.

I hope this helps.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Mike said:


> I guess I failed to communicate effectively. I called Mitch at the Madison Heights, Michigan DeWalt service center. Mitch gave me the part numbers for the collet/nut assemblies that are used with the DW 621 routers.
> 326286-01 1/4"
> 326286-04 1/2"
> DW6238 3/8" (Old part number, discontinued early 2011, no longer available)
> ...


I believe the European equivalent to the US DW621 that you have posted a link to is in fact DW622k. In Europe, the DW621 is not listed as accepting a 1/2 inch collet.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

gav said:


> I believe the European equivalent to the US DW621 that you have posted a link to is in fact DW622k. In Europe, the DW621 is not listed as accepting a 1/2 inch collet.


Well done Gave for spotting that! The DW622 is indeed a different model. Wonder how long that's been around and what the differences are?

I've just talked to deWalt Technical Slough (UK) and they've confirmed that the collets for the two models (DW621 and DW622) _should_ be interchangeable. They advised me that the 1/2in collet/nut set are listed as part no. 326286-03 in the UK (see item #48 here). I just took a look at the armature parts numbers (the collet recess is machined into the end of the armature directly) and the DW621 typ 3 and DW622 typ 3 share the same armature numbers. Makes me wonder why it hasn't previously been available in the EU

As a by the by because the DW621 collets/nuts also fit the deWalt DW613/614/615 as well as the old Elu MOF96/96e (3303/3304 in the USA). Virutex FR77/78, Perles OF808, Trend T5 _et al_ this opens up some interesting possibilities.......

Regards

Phil


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks to all for the interest and the excellent info. thesituation being such, I will not use 1/2" bits, as i am adamant in my intention NOt to buy any more things with aplug - it never ends, does it?? After all I am an amateur (quite advanced, I think, but nevertheless amateur) and as I don't make any money out of this (I only pour money into it) I decided I have got enough and will persevere. If I give in, in the end I wil lhave to buy IKEA or some other furniture-making company.

Lots of thanks to all, especially to Mike.

D


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

To round this one up, I have recently purchased a deWalt DW622 here in the UK. It *is* different to the DW621 in two major respects; firstly the motor is rated at 1400 watts (the DW621 is 1100 watts in the EU) and secondly, and most significantly, the collets and collet nuts are *completely different*. 

The *European* DW620/DW621 (MOF97/MOF97e or MOF1/MOF1e in Elu numbering) have a collet which requires a 17mm wrench. The collets are common with the earlier Elu MOF69/MKF67/MOF96/MOF96e models as well as the following models from other makers: Trend T5, Perles OF808, Black & Decker SR100 (defunct), Virutex FR77 (defunct)/FR78 (defunct)/FR277/FR278, Holz-Her 2360 (defunct) and AEG OF50 (defunct). The current collet nut from the *European* DW620/DW621 will fit all of these models, although getting a 13mm open ended wrench in to lock the shaft for bit changes (on those models without a shaft lock) can be a bit tight. For those models the original MOF96-style collet nuts works much better

The *European* DW622 shares the same collet design as the *American* DW62*1* and is available in 1/2in (12.7mm), 12mm, 8mm and 1/4in (6.35mm) sizes depending on market (not sure about 6mm, yet). The wrench required for this collet nut is 22mm, however the collet and collet nut designs are completely different to those used on the larger deWalt DW624/DW625 routers. 

The example I acquired was manufactured in the Czech Republic and came (for the UK market) with a 1/2in and 1/4in collets. One unforseen problem is that DW in the UK are currently having trouble finding the correct product code for the 8mm collet/nut assembly; I'm currently on my second DW621 8mm collet/nut (DW keep giving me the wrong parts code) - and I can assure anyone interested that they *won't* fit a DW622!

So, in answer to the OPs original enquiry, if you bought a *European* DW621 there is no way to get a 1/2in collet for that model

Regards

Phil

PS The above information provided for future reference

PPS As an extra aside the DW622 in the UK comes complete with a 24mm guide bush. Not sure what use that will be (other than for round cornered butt hinges using 20mm diamater cutters), but I have bought the other two guide bushes I really need, a 16mm and a 30mm - both significant sizes if you are a Trend jig user


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike said:


> Phil, the 01 suffix is significant, it identifies the 1/4" size. 326286 identifies the collet/nut assembly as being for the DW 621. The 04 suffix is the 1/2" collet for this router. Since it is the same part number I am sure it will fit.


Not quite. 
*326286-03* is for the 1/2" collet + nut, and 
*326286-04* is the for the 1/4" collet + nut

I am not allowed to post urls yet, I see. Well a google search for the product number will reveal this.

Part *# 326286-01 *is for a different router altogether.


What I don't understand is why the collets for the DW621 are so expensive and often unavailable. This is quite out of proportion to those for other DeWalt routers. What am I missing?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reuben, the information I posted came from Mitch at the DeWalt Madison Heights,MI Service Center. They have never steered me wrong in the past but accidents can happen. The part number 326286-01 shows for many DeWalt models as a 1/4" size and is listed for the DW621-AR. Why on earth DeWalt would make so many different routers with the same model number is beyond me. This is another reason why I love my Bosch routers.


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

The low price quotes online vary considerably:
ereplacementparts stocks the 326286-01 for $7.65 but lists it as being for the Models 614 and 615

The 326286-03 and 326286-04 numbered collets start at about $25 a piece. Obviously the manufacturing cost is the same, and I'd have thought the 621 was a more common machine, i.e., the price charged for the parts would be lower due to higher volume, but of course the cynical take would be different.

If I'm missing a good stateside source for DW621 collets I'd love to know about it. 

Thanks.


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike said:


> Why on earth DeWalt would make so many different routers with the same model number is beyond me.


Not to mention why they would make umpteen different collets that only work on a very small number of their routers!?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

o9watts said:


> Not quite.
> *326286-03* is for the 1/2" collet + nut, and
> *326286-04* is the for the 1/4" collet + nut


Sorry, Reuben, but I'm about to complicate this - we're talking apples and oranges here........

I'm told that the DW621 in the USA has always had a 1/2in collet available for it, the one in Europe could/can only accommodate an 8mm one. This is because the USA model is different to the EU one. The model you call a DW621 in the USA is now being sold here as the DW62*2* and has a slightly different (more powerful) motor than the European DW621; the difference is that the EU DW621 is 1100 watts (or 4.8 Amps) whilst the DW622 is rated at 1400 watts (or 6 Amps). Any US DW621 owner care to comment ot the power rating of their router? (Patrick?)

The other little problem for us here is that the US parts numbers aren't normally referenced here in the EU. The 8mm collet/nut set for a DW621 is part number DE6952 and requires a 17mm wrench, the same size collet/nut set for a DW622 is a *DE6260* and requires a 22mm wrench. I have both. They are different :angry:. They are also completely incompatible :wacko:. A couple of days back, and after 3 long telephone discussions with DW UK (two with guys who patently disbelieved my assertion that the collets are different) they finally admitted that there was a mess-up in their parts system and that they were going to send me out the correct part FOC. It arrived today. Thanks DW.

BTW for DW user's who are wondering; the DW622 collets and nuts are *not* compatible with the DW624/DW625 family, _et al_



o9watts said:


> What I don't understand is why the collets for the DW621 are so expensive and often unavailable. This is quite out of proportion to those for other DeWalt routers. What am I missing?


Good question. From the limited information I have available to me it appears that the DW622 (EU)/DW621 (USA) collets/nuts are unique to that model. Unless someone knows of another model which shares these parts (and in Europe we don't get DW's larger fixed base routers, so we don't know)



o9watts said:


> The low price quotes online vary considerably:
> ereplacementparts stocks the 326286-01 for $7.65 but lists it as being for the Models 614 and 615


The DW613/DW614/DW615 model collets are compatible with a whole host of other models, namely Elu OF1/OF1e, OF97/OF97e, MOF69/MKF67, MOF96/MOF96e (3303/3304 in the USA), deWalt DW621 (*Europe*), Virutex FR77/FR78, Virutex FR277/FR278, Perles OF808, Black & Decker SR100, Trend T5, AEG OF50, Holz-Her 2355, Holz-Her 2350/2360, Metabo Signal Of.1229, and others. The collet nuts are generally also compatible with these, but not all (some experimentation required). This type of collet/nut is not, however compatible with 1/2in DW621s (i.e. the USA models) or the newly introduced DW622 (EU). They need a different, larger size.........

Personally I wish DW had decided to call the DW621 in Europe something else. At least then there might have been a bit less confusion!

After all this I may need to lie down in a darkened room............... :lol:

Regards

Phil


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for all that.... It shows the problem is far worse than it appeared. 

I still don't understand why DeWalt doesn't use the same collet for all routers they sell? Doesn't Porter Cable do this (or at least a better job of it)? I know their collet design has changed some over the years, but that is a slightly different matter.


----------



## GaspardPaolo (Mar 17, 2012)

Worst here in Brazil - DeWalt Brazil in 2001 imported DW621 1100W with collets in 1/4" and 1/2" size Nut 22mm. Some time later they change for 6mm, 1/4" and 8mm Collets - Nut 17mm. The collets for my router they simply call " Obsolete " in my understanding one item can be called obsolete when the new one fit in the place of the "obsolete one" . As is impossible threading one 17mm nut in a thread with 20mm external diameter. De Walt uses incorrect words in its catalogs. Also in Brazil they never respond e-Mails and they use job time to lunch


----------

